
I'm Pretty Sure This Time I've Found the Best Way to Charge EVs - arunprakashb
https://jalopnik.com/im-pretty-sure-this-time-ive-really-found-the-best-way-1833787982
======
KingMachiavelli
A 2km pilot of a similar solution has been deployed in Sweden.

[https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2018/apr/12/worlds-f...](https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2018/apr/12/worlds-
first-electrified-road-for-charging-vehicles-opens-in-sweden)

